# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون الازرق

## احمر مكة

*بي صراحه كـــــــــــــــــــــدا 
هذا اللون ليس محبب الي المريخاب بصفه خاصه 
وهذا اللون اقترن بالعذاب والويل والثبور 
....
بكل صراحه الهلام اقل من ان يترك له لون ولكن 
ربنا احب اللون الاصفر وهو لون جميل يسر الناظرين 
والاحمر اجمل واحلي وانبل وهو لون تبغضه اليهود ويحب المسلمين في ساحات النزال والحرب عصابه ابي ديجانه 
اما من الناحيه الاخري الانسان بفطرته يحب الاصفر والاحمر 
بس شوفوا اي طفل اشتري ليهو لعبه زقاء بالتاكيد سيرميها ولكن اذا كانت صفراء او حمراء ستجده يلعب بها وحتي بعد تحطيمها تجد ممسك بها 
حتي في قناة طيور  بيبي  وطيور الجنه ((تجد باب جاب لي بلون يا عيني يا عيني احمر واصفر اللون ))
....
طيب المريخاب يجي يكتبو بالازرق بالله دا مش شي يطشش العيون 

*

----------


## سامرين

*بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني

نافخلي ياه صار يعمل فيه هيك

رابط لياه قلتله الله يخليك

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني

طار وفرقع وزعلت على بالوني

بابا غيره طلع تسلم يا نور عيوني

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني

نافخلي ياه صار يعمل فيه هيك

رابط لياه قلتله الله يخليك

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني

طار وفرقع وزعلت على بالوني

بابا غيره طلع تسلم يا نور عيوني

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني



انا بسمع الاغنيه دي مع بناتي 
بس الناس الكباااااااااااااااااااااااار ديل مالم ياربي 
وكمان حافظين الغنيه صم 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

بي صراحه كـــــــــــــــــــــدا 
هذا اللون ليس محبب الي المريخاب بصفه خاصه 
وهذا اللون اقترن بالعذاب والويل والثبور 
....
بكل صراحه الهلام اقل من ان يترك له لون ولكن 
ربنا احب اللون الاصفر وهو لون جميل يسر الناظرين 
والاحمر اجمل واحلي وانبل وهو لون تبغضه اليهود ويحب المسلمين في ساحات النزال والحرب عصابه ابي ديجانه 
اما من الناحيه الاخري الانسان بفطرته يحب الاصفر والاحمر 
بس شوفوا اي طفل اشتري ليهو لعبه زقاء بالتاكيد سيرميها ولكن اذا كانت صفراء او حمراء ستجده يلعب بها وحتي بعد تحطيمها تجد ممسك بها 
حتي في قناة طيور  بيبي  وطيور الجنه ((تجد باب جاب لي بلون يا عيني يا عيني احمر واصفر اللون ))
....
طيب المريخاب يجي يكتبو بالازرق بالله دا مش شي يطشش العيون 










بالله كلم لينا عبدالغني ما يجيب لينا اللون دا تاني في صحيفة المنبر حتى لو كان الخبر بخص صغير العرضة شمال
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*والاغرب من هذا والادهي والامر 
نجد بعض الاخوة يكتبون باللون الازرق 
...
انا شخصياً لا اكتب بهذا اللون الا اذا كنت اتحدث عن 
قضيه اسخر فيها من الهلام واتريق فيهم واذا كنت اريد ان اقلل من قدر انسان اكتب ليهو بالازرق 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

والاغرب من هذا والادهي والامر 
نجد بعض الاخوة يكتبون باللون الازرق 
...
انا شخصياً لا اكتب بهذا اللون الا اذا كنت اتحدث عن 
قضيه اسخر فيها من الهلام واتريق فيهم واذا كنت اريد ان اقلل من قدر انسان اكتب ليهو بالازرق 











فهمنا حاجة . . . ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

بالله كلم لينا عبدالغني ما يجيب لينا اللون دا تاني في صحيفة المنبر حتى لو كان الخبر بخص صغير العرضة شمال




حاااااضر 
نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء الاستماع الي نصيحة عمنا الحوشابي
اذا ارادو نقل اخبار عن الهلام او صغير العرضه شمال 
يجب ان يستخدمو لون غير الازرق 
....
استخدام اللون الازرق يكون فقط في :
1- السخريه والتقريع من صغير العرض شمال 
2- الضحك علي احد صغار العرضه شمال او نقل بكائهم والشماته فيهم 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

فهمنا حاجة . . . ههههههههههههههه




يا عمو  ما شفت بوست التور 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني

نافخلي ياه صار يعمل فيه هيك

رابط لياه قلتله الله يخليك

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني

طار وفرقع وزعلت على بالوني

بابا غيره طلع تسلم يا نور عيوني

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني





اجيب ليك حلاوة مصاصة عليك الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تماااااااااااام 
علم وينفذ

احمر وبس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اجيب ليك حلاوة مصاصة عليك الله 



يا ريت ولو بالمره كملت جميلك وجبت ليك بسكويت 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تماااااااااااام 
علم وينفذ

احمر وبس



وياريت الاعضاء ما يستخدمو اللون الازرق دا 
الا لما ذكر سابقاً فقط 
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*إستنتاجات عامة ونفسية للون الأزرق ..
حينما تتعرض اليد أو جسم الإنسان لضربة قوية تنتج مايسمى بالكدمة فيتحول الجلد الطبيعي الأحمر … إلى تدرجات الأزرق وبين البنفسجي أو أحياناً أسود.. وهنا ترجمت نفسياً عند الإنسان أن اللحم في حالة أن لونه أزرق .. فهو مكدوم أو غير مرغوب به وتغيرت حالته الطبيعية!!
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ammar\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage001.jpg[/IMG]
وكذلك
اللسان الأزرق عند المريض.. دلالة  على عدم الصحة والمرض ..
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ammar\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage002.jpg[/IMG]
من الفهم العميق لترجمة الإنسان لهذه النظرية والتي قد لاتكون ظاهرة أمامه ولكن ترجمت نفسياً

نستنتج أن لا يتم وضع الألوان الزرقاء مع اللحوم بتاتاً لأن البرمجة النفسية للإنسان أنه شاهد اللون الأزرق في اللحم على أنه عكس الصحة وعكس الطمأنينة والعافية ..
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ammar\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage004.jpg[/IMG]
كيف اللون الأزرق مقزز جداً على اللحوم
 
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ammar\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage006.jpg[/IMG]
روعة اللحم بطبيعة لونه الأحمر أو البني المحروق

لذلك هو لون مسبتعد من اللحوم والصحة ..
ورد ذكر اللون الأزرق في القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالى {يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا} (102) سورة طـه
زرقاً على الحال من المجرمين: أي زرق العيون، والزرقة الخضرة في العين كعين السنور والعرب تتشاءم بزرقة العين، وقال الفراء زرقاً: أي عمياء
(ملطوش لدعم أخي الحبيب أحمر مكة)
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

إستنتاجات عامة ونفسية للون الأزرق ..
حينما تتعرض اليد أو جسم الإنسان لضربة قوية تنتج مايسمى بالكدمة فيتحول الجلد الطبيعي الأحمر … إلى تدرجات الأزرق وبين البنفسجي أو أحياناً أسود.. وهنا ترجمت نفسياً عند الإنسان أن اللحم في حالة أن لونه أزرق .. فهو مكدوم أو غير مرغوب به وتغيرت حالته الطبيعية!!
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ammar\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage001.jpg[/IMG]
وكذلك
اللسان الأزرق عند المريض.. دلالة  على عدم الصحة والمرض ..
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ammar\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage002.jpg[/IMG]
من الفهم العميق لترجمة الإنسان لهذه النظرية والتي قد لاتكون ظاهرة أمامه ولكن ترجمت نفسياً

نستنتج أن لا يتم وضع الألوان الزرقاء مع اللحوم بتاتاً لأن البرمجة النفسية للإنسان أنه شاهد اللون الأزرق في اللحم على أنه عكس الصحة وعكس الطمأنينة والعافية ..
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ammar\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage004.jpg[/IMG]
كيف اللون الأزرق مقزز جداً على اللحوم
 
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ammar\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage006.jpg[/IMG]
روعة اللحم بطبيعة لونه الأحمر أو البني المحروق

لذلك هو لون مسبتعد من اللحوم والصحة ..
ورد ذكر اللون الأزرق في القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالى {يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا} (102) سورة طـه
زرقاً على الحال من المجرمين: أي زرق العيون، والزرقة الخضرة في العين كعين السنور والعرب تتشاءم بزرقة العين، وقال الفراء زرقاً: أي عمياء
(ملطوش لدعم أخي الحبيب أحمر مكة)



تسلم يا حبيب علي الدعم 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الأزرق ماحبابوا ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

انا بسمع الاغنيه دي مع بناتي 
بس الناس الكباااااااااااااااااااااااار ديل مالم ياربي 
وكمان حافظين الغنيه صم 



برضو الكبااااااااااااار ديل بيسمعوها مع بناتك يامازيمبى
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اجيب ليك حلاوة مصاصة عليك الله 




لا مابحبها ممكن جلاكسى
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا ريت ولو بالمره كملت جميلك وجبت ليك بسكويت 



ومالو يكون ماقصر والله بس اوعى من كابتن ماجد ماحلو
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الأزرق ماحبابوا ياصفوة




2 2 2 2 2
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا ما عارف الزول البيكتب بيه ده بيستحمله كيف ؟؟ ياخي ده بيعمل لي طشاش وطمام في البطن ولفة رأس ...
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اتحداك يا احمر مكة
البس بنطلون احمر وقميص اصفر واتمشى في الشارع 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انا بموت في القمصان اللونهم ازرق 
لكن جوه الملعب بكرهو كره العمى
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني

نافخلي ياه صار يعمل فيه هيك

رابط لياه قلتله الله يخليك

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني

طار وفرقع وزعلت على بالوني

بابا غيره طلع تسلم يا نور عيوني

بابا جابلي بالون يا عيني يا عيني

أحمر وأصفر اللون يا عيني يا عيني



دكتورة انتي بتشاهدي طيور الجنة ؟
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انا بموت في القمصان اللونهم ازرق 
لكن جوه الملعب بكرهو كره العمى



اللون الازرق دا انا مابحبوش
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

دكتورة انتي بتشاهدي طيور الجنة ؟



طيور الجنه وبراعم وكنارى ومرات سبيستون يادلميت هههههه
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللون الازرق انا شخصيا مرات بلبسو 
القى وحد جلفوط يقول ليه بتلبس ازرق 
اقوم اقول ليهو 
((((    لانو اللون الوحيد البتحمل الوسخ   ))))
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

دكتورة انتي بتشاهدي طيور الجنة ؟




انا مرضان بتوم اند جيرى عدييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*فوق فوق
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*الون الاصفر يسر الناظرين كما ورد فى القرأن الكريم
*

----------


## العكادي

*اللون الاحمر يزيد من ضغط الدم وسرعة دقات القلب مما يزيدمن المحبة والمودة لذلك سمى ملك الرومانسية

& 

كما وجد ايضا انه يثير الشهية والرغبة في الطعام لذلك اطلقت عليهاميرالشهية وبالفعل استخدم الان كثيرا في المطاعم والمطابخ للرغبة في الطعام


*

----------


## العكادي

*الون الاصفر يسر الناظرين كما ورد فى القرأن الكريم
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*بصراحة لون يشبه الصفراب و بستاهلوه و لايق عليهم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

انا مرضان بتوم اند جيرى عدييييييييل







ما دام فتلتوا البوست يللا . . . أنا بموت في ماوكلي فتى الغابة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللون الأزرق مقرون بالحزن والخواجات لما يحزنو بيقولوا I feel blue
?Am I blue
?  Am I blue 
Aint these tears, in these eyes telling you 
How can you ask me am I blue
Why, wouldnt you be too 


*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ما دام فتلتوا البوست يللا . . . أنا بموت في ماوكلي فتى الغابة




انت تشاهد مع اطفالك خلسة .. يا دفعة
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*اللون الاحمر مزعج خاصة في الملابس 

تخريمة 
اتوقع هجوم عنيف  بس ده راي شخصي 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

انت تشاهد مع اطفالك خلسة .. يا دفعة









و بصفق كمان . . . بس ما بقدر أنطط
*

----------

